# What ever happened to human weapon and fight quest?



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

What happened to them? They used to come on the history channel and discovery channel, respectively


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah i wanna know to... maybe they just ended? :confused02:


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

At Discovery.com they have a web board for the show and someone mentioned Sept. 26th. could be a new show, however, nothing is set in stone. No idea about Human Weapon tho.

Edit: HW update
Found this over at historychannel.com its from Bill's myspace, didn't know he had one so here goes:

HW Fans, 

To finally answer all the emails, The Human Weapon has run its course. The History Channel will be developing other martial arts oriented programming on a less constly platform. Honestly lets give the show the respect it deserves, there will never be another like it and it was done the right way. I hope you all enjoyed it as much as I did and keep a watch for me in some upcomming entertainment venues.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

IcemanCometh said:


> At Discovery.com they have a web board for the show and someone mentioned Sept. 26th. could be a new show, however, nothing is set in stone. No idea about Human Weapon tho.
> 
> Edit: HW update
> Found this over at historychannel.com its from Bill's myspace, didn't know he had one so here goes:
> ...


Well, I liked Human Weapon, but you can only explore so many fighting styles that are truly legit.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

stitch1z said:


> Well, I liked Human Weapon, but you can only explore so many fighting styles that are truly legit.


Yeah, wasn't the one guy a pro mma fighter?


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

yorT said:


> Yeah, wasn't the one guy a pro mma fighter?


Yeah and the big guy was a D-Bag.

I mean, he seemed nice, but I never understood WTF he was doing on that kind of show. He had no fighting background, and his form ALWAYS looked horrible. Regardless of what style it was.

But all the asian guys would always pick him to win because he was big. lol!

What was that other show that came on Discovery? They marketed it as a fighting show, but they only did fight challenges sometimes. None of them requiring the skill of MMA.

One time they were running in these funny sandals, kicking rocks up a mountain in Mexico. It was a long ass run and looked brutal.

Crap! What was that show?!?!?!


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

stitch1z said:


> Yeah and the big guy was a D-Bag.
> 
> I mean, he seemed nice, but I never understood WTF he was doing on that kind of show. He had no fighting background, and his form ALWAYS looked horrible. Regardless of what style it was.
> 
> ...


Last One Standing


----------



## donE85hot (Jul 14, 2008)

Jimmy Smith vs Jason Chambers (Fight Quest vs Human Weapon)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Whf2SRN_cRw


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

stitch1z said:


> Yeah and the big guy was a D-Bag.
> 
> I mean, he seemed nice, but I never understood WTF he was doing on that kind of show. He had no fighting background, and his form ALWAYS looked horrible. Regardless of what style it was.
> 
> ...


At least the big guy wasn't a bitch. Dude didn't seem to have a problem getting in there and fighting at the end of the show. The other guy always seemed to get "hurt" or just didn't want to compete.


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah I liked the big guy too.Remember the ***** episode when he beat one of fedors students? Fedor looked pissed off.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

jeremy202 said:


> Yeah I liked the big guy too.Remember the ***** episode when he beat one of fedors students? Fedor looked pissed off.


All of the Russian's in attendance look pissed.


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

yorT said:


> All of the Russian's in attendance look pissed.


Yeah lol.... jason and bill said they should probably leave before the russians form a mob and whoop their asses hahaha or something like that


----------



## R.v.B (Aug 16, 2008)

jeremy202 said:


> Yeah I liked the big guy too.Remember the ***** episode when he beat one of fedors students? Fedor looked pissed off.


I am currently in the process of downloading this episode!:thumb02:

Hope it's good!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Please will you post a link?


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

stitch1z said:


> Yeah and the big guy was a D-Bag.
> 
> I mean, he seemed nice, but I never understood WTF he was doing on that kind of show. He had no fighting background, and his form ALWAYS looked horrible. Regardless of what style it was.
> 
> ...


I think chris chambers was supposed to be the exp guy that gives all of the insight and he was supposed to be the guy that didnt know much and the fans could relate with. He was suppsoed to be the outsiders point of view.


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> Please will you post a link?


No problem!

Part 1: http://www.spikedhumor.com/player/v...ww.spikedhumor.com/videocodes/133162/data.xml


Part 2: http://www.spikedhumor.com/player/v...ww.spikedhumor.com/videocodes/133173/data.xml


Edit: In case it won't load in Internet Explorer(can't imagine why anybody still uses internet explorer) lol.. here are direct links:

Part 1: http://www.spikedhumor.com/articles/133162/Human-Weapon-Russian-*****-Part-1-2.html

Part 2: http://www.spikedhumor.com/articles/133173/Human-Weapon-Russian-*****-Part-2-2.html

Enjoy!


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Okay guys, now here's Fight Quest: Isarel 

The style is, Krav Maga. And goddamn it's just as brutal as *****. Its like every combo starts off with a nut shot. LOL

Check it out and tell me what you guys think!!


Part 1: http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x4h01o

Part 2: http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x4h043

Part 3: http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x4h05x


----------



## R.v.B (Aug 16, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> Please will you post a link?


I think it might be against the forum rules to link to a hosting site that might have copyrighted material...or am I being overly cautious?? lol :confused05:


----------



## Raslin Coach (Jun 23, 2008)

I liked the shows but thought they made most of the arts look weak (maybe they are?) You have guys that have never trained in those styles coming in and holding their own for the most part.


----------

